# Debt fugitives



## Keo Films

Hi all, 

I am a producer at Keo Films, an award-winning television production company based in the UK. 

We are keen to speak to people who have become 'debt fugitives', for one reason or another. 

If you have left a debt behind and moved countries, or know someone who has, and you are willing to talk to me, please let me know. I'm happy to speak to people off the record in the first instance, as I'm really just information-gathering at this stage. 

Thanks in advance for any time and help you can spare, 

All best wishes, 

Jenny 
Jenny Evans
Producer
KEO Films Limited
11-13 Whiteladies Road 
Bristol 
BS8 1PB
0044 (0) 117 20 33 400


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved your thread to the 'Media Requests' area of the forum for you  

it's the only area we allow this type of post


----------

